# Neck size needed



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Can someone tell me that neck size of an adult male about 75lbs (in inches)? I'm trying to figure out if I can get away with buying the medium size RC collar or should go to large. Local store is sold out of the large and it will take some time to order it in, and the small is getting really too tight on Cosmo any day now.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jackie, I don't remember Subiaco's neck size changing that much as he got bigger. I thought I had his old collar nearby but it must be I put it away. I am pretty sure he wore the same one from a year to the end of his life when he weighed 100 lbs ( and was 80-90) for most of his adult life. It was a leather rolled collar with a buckle.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Size 24, I think? 

Jacks has size 26 collars (inherited from his brothers who had fatty lumps on their necks) and they are still pretty big on him. He's 80 lbs.  

I'm not sure what those are in S, M, L sizes...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Megora, is that in inches? Here's the sizes for RC - http://www.rcpets.com/rcpets/index.php/browse/category/id/530#main_panel

I guess that means that I'll have to go with large for sure.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep, pretty sure that's inches. Going by their sizing, I would def go with large.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd go with the large.

Hank has a Lupine collar, he's 68 lbs. and wears a large.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I measured the rolled leather collar Subiaco wore and it was 22 in, and most of the time I think it was buckled at around 18 in, and he was a big guy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Got the large and it fits him right now on the lowest setting so that's perfect. He'll have all the room to expand that he needs!


----------

